# Hello, parts?



## ClickClickBoom (Jan 25, 2013)

Hello,
As a former double, 2002 owner I have a few parts for sale, but am unsure as to their value. The parts are kind of special, but interesting.
First is a Metric Mechanic front sway bar, it uses tie rod ends for joints and is massive, worked fantastic on my '74 02.

The second is a Metric Mechanic high volume oil pump.


I also have an H&R rear sway bar with all attach/mounting parts.

I got these from a gent who ran 2002s in SCCA and was cleaning out his shop. They were acquired prior to to the huge proliferation of forums and BBS systems.


Also have a front crossmember that has had the crackable mount boxed(by me using TIG hand formed 1/8" cold rolled steel).

I know this stuff has some value but would like to get a better idea before I post for sale, and would like to see it go to an enthusiast.
Thanks
eric

PS I post over on the Pelican forums under the same name.


----------

